# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  David B. Samadi

## Airicist

Personal website - samadimd.com

facebook.com/drdavidsamadi

twitter.com/drdavidsamadi

linkedin.com/in/davidsamadi

David B. Samadi on Wikipedia

Robotic surgery

----------


## Airicist

Dr. David Samadi and the Lenox Hill Prostate Cancer Center

Published on Aug 13, 2013

----------

